# Pants on the Ground



## ABbuggin (Jan 14, 2010)

Did yal see last night's American Idol episode? The last contestant was hilarious!

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jan 14, 2010)

They showed that clip on my local Fox morning news, was kinda funny.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jan 14, 2010)

That guy was awesome :lol: !


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2010)

Best part of that whole show is the auditions. That guy was great.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 14, 2010)

He was hilarious lol.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah ######, I didn't know that it had started back up again. Without Paula's drug-induced antics though, I dunno how I'm gonna watch it!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 14, 2010)

Rick said:


> Best part of that whole show is the auditions. That guy was great.


I agree. Once the auditions are over, the show seems to get boring.


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> I agree. Once the auditions are over, the show seems to get boring.


Especially without Paula.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 14, 2010)

I love the auditions. It's on when I come home from work for lunch. Family's watching it. I wonder what made that guy get up there and sing that song?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 14, 2010)

lol, never the less, it was funny.

He obviously doesn't like people wearing pants below their rear (nor do I).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2010)

haha, my grandson when he first seen someone with their pants on the ground, went up to them and told them their pants were falling off:}


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 14, 2010)

Rick said:


> Best part of that whole show is the auditions. That guy was great.


+1


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 14, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, my grandson when he first seen someone with their pants on the ground, went up to them and told them their pants were falling off:}


Kids...  gotta love 'em! :lol:


----------

